# Random Bitching About Star Trek TNG



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

i preferred ds9 myself


----------



## Cool Breeze (Sep 4, 2011)

Promethea said:


> i preferred ds9 myself


You have excellent taste. After the original series, DS9 was my favorite. It had great creativity, humor, and the most space opera of all the series. The homage to the Tribbles alone ("Trials and Tribble-ations") was outstanding.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm excited to see the Enterprise D in HD. The only other time it's been seen this way was in Generations. I'm glad they're keeping the original filmed model shots rather than doing new cg which rarely turns out well.

As it appeared on tv










In HD


----------



## CaraK (Oct 6, 2011)

TNG was the greatest, dont know why is anyone bitching.


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

I love TNG. But how come everybody seems so placid, except Worf? Also, I had a man crush on Picard.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

refugee said:


> I love TNG. But how come everybody seems so placid, except Worf? Also, I had a man crush on Picard.


Well, in the context of the show, these are the best of the best that humanity has to offer, so you can expect some pretty well balanced people. Surprising that Worf made it into Star Fleet at all.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

random bitching of my own

Why does shooting at the keypad always open doors. If you destroy the mechanism that is used to open a door, the door should not automatically open.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

The character of Worf was a last minute addition to the show. And even then, he originally didn't have much of a role with Tasha Yar as the security chief. It's interesting to think how the show would have went had she remained.


----------



## Enormous Hatred (Jul 29, 2011)

Listener said:


> The character of Worf was a last minute addition to the show. And even then, he originally didn't have much of a role with Tasha Yar as the security chief. It's interesting to think how the show would have went had she remained.


Something I always found funny was that if you read between the lines, it seems like the Yar actor had this insane regret for walking out on the show. They put her in "Yesterday's Enterprise", then created that awful Sela character with a pretty lame device. Every time she appears in the series after "Skin of Evil", it always seemed like she was trying really hard to make an impression. Then I read an article somewhere that said she had asked for an appearance in Nemesis and was shot down. I sort of feel badly for her.

Edit: Come to think of it, there was also that thing I read where the Jadzia Dax actress wished she hadn't left DS9 for that other crappy show. I'm starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Alright, so this is really just me complaining about something that has an obvious answer.
> 
> Any one else find it a little absurd that the away teams always tend to consist of company grade officers? Seriously, if you're sending someone into a dangerous situation, why would would chalk your team full of (what are the equivalent of) majors and colonels. Aren't there some enlisted guys, some "Joes," on the Enterprise???
> 
> ...


maybe if your meeting a new species of people you want to send ur leaders to meet their leader


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> maybe if your meeting a new species of people you want to send ur leaders to meet their leader


No, no, no, I'm not talking about meeting foreign dignitaries, that's expected. I'm talking about investigation of flagrantly dangerous situations. Send in the Marines! It still weirds me out, especially when Riker and Data (#2 and #3 guys on the ship) both go out on some crazy adventure. Didn't they think this through??? Yeah, good television, sitcom, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

@Enormous Hatred 

Yes, I believe you're right about Crosby. I've seen her in interviews where she seems very enthusiastic about Star Trek and her time with it, and seems to wish she had remained. I had not heard that about Nemesis. It could have been a nice cameo.

My understanding with Farrel is that she didn't want to leave the show, only to have her role reduced to a recurring character, but the studio wouldn't go for that.

I've also heard about Wil Wheaton that while it was good for him personally to leave Trek it was bad for him professionally.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> No, no, no, I'm not talking about meeting foreign dignitaries, that's expected. I'm talking about investigation of flagrantly dangerous situations. Send in the Marines! It still weirds me out, especially when Riker and Data (#2 and #3 guys on the ship) both go out on some crazy adventure. Didn't they think this through??? Yeah, good television, sitcom, blah, blah, blah...


they dont want to pay joe blow actor to go to a planet, they are already paying the main actors.


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL - First time see this thread. Not the last time I will check this out.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Shahada said:


> Seriously though my favorite weird TNG thing is how every time a female character appears who everyone finds so attractive I look at her hair and wonder why fashion in the Star Trek universe somehow became completely frozen and static in the year 1987...


lol! At least there were no mullets, or overwhelming haircuts. XD. Dr. Crusher and Lt. Yar didn't seem to have those super trendy late 80s hair, I think they looked pretty timeless. I thought counselor Troi looked Classical (Greek) with her hairstyle in the first season, but yes, her hair seemed more late 80ish in the later seasons.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

They should've made Ensign Ro a semi regular on the show, kinda like Guinan. I didn't care for the Mark Twain time travel episodes or the Moriarity in the Holodeck episodes. Worf didn't need an annoying kid. I would have loved to have seen more of a relationship develop between Chief O'Brien and Geordi. Wesley was a mistake (sorry, it had to be said one more time). More Lor vs Data would've been nice.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright, I've got three more grievances I'd like to file...

1.) The bridge crew is so _white_. I'm not talking about racial inequality here, I'm talking color. When I say white, I mean paper white, porcelain white, bleach white. It's crazy to see Picard's face blend seamlessly into his white hair. 

2.) Inter-species breading. You're trying to tell me that human DNA blends effortlessly between not only Romulans, Vulcans and Betazoids, but also Klingons??? And they produce viable offspring? Doesn't that make them all one species then??? Anyone know how Roddenberry accounted for this?

3.) It just isn't quite the same after you realize the computer voice is actually the same actress (Majel Barrett, Roddenberry's wife) that played Lwaxana Troi.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I get annoyed at TNG plots that revolve around a difficult moral problem... then a third party (usually some kind of alien) shows up and makes a decision, thus sparing the crew from making a hard choice.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> It's crazy to see Picard's face blend seamlessly into his white hair.


You mean he _had_ hair? I never even noticed.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Wesley the wonder kid...Pisses me off
think about it, THE ENTERPRISE...flagship of the fleet (mentioned soo many times i lost track) so it gets more military/science/space exerience gathered together in one place ALONG WITH LABS short of the F*ing academy itself...AND NO ONE CAN COME UP WITH AN ANSWER EXCEPT WESLEY? PUH-LEEESE _<shot me now>_. And why does a minor, no matter how 'uberkid' he is has access to strickly military areas? no dependant of a crewmember (even the captain's kid) can wander around the aircraft carrier<enterprise> and go into the reactor room, not to mention almost killing the head of the medical department atleast once...._but this is starfleet, its different_..uh. No, starfeet is still a military orginization and matter how PC you want to think of it, no civies/dependants take presidence over that. any military people here should see that!


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

vt1099ace said:


> Wesley the wonder kid...Pisses me off


I thought that went without saing.



> think about it, THE ENTERPRISE...flagship of the fleet (mentioned soo many times i lost track) so it gets more military/science/space exerience gathered together in one place ALONG WITH LABS short of the F*ing academy itself...AND NO ONE CAN COME UP WITH AN ANSWER EXCEPT WESLEY? PUH-LEEESE _<shot me now>_. And why does a minor, no matter how 'uberkid' he is has access to strickly military areas? no dependant of a crewmember (even the captain's kid) can wander around the aircraft carrier<enterprise> and go into the reactor room, not to mention almost killing the head of the medical department atleast once...._but this is starfleet, its different_..uh. No, starfeet is still a military orginization and matter how PC you want to think of it, no civies/dependants take presidence over that. any military people here should see that!


I never thought about half of that. Now I hate him ever more!

They could have at least found a slightly less dopey looking kid to play him. Oh well...


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I thought that went without saing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the same could be said for voyager series too...the maki where deserters/criminals and thieves and they're put as Department heads on a *military vessel*?!?!?! OVER THE REGULAR CREWMEMBERS?!?!?! *WTF*?!?!


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

The whole trek universe has this....everything will be fine if you _give-it-a-big-hug_ feel...<gahk!>

I'll tell you what will happen if we had trek technology...people will plug themselves into constant virtual gaming eat replicated food 
(if they remember to eat) and become blobby slugs, like a dalek...there wouldn't be a 'higher quest for achievement' BS...just extrapolate from today....

scarey huh?


----------



## locofoco (Apr 5, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Uh, well, the positronic helixinator inherent in the communication modulation matrix is set to trigger three deciscalions past the threshold of I2 illudium space modulator


Thanked solely for this sentence.

My favorite part of INTPs is their collective dedication to analyzing Star Trek in ways no other type can ever hope to achieve.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

If someone else had been cast as Picard...
*

Dathon: *Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra.

*Picard: * What country are you from?

*Dathon: * Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra.

*Picard* : "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra" ain't no country I ever heard of. They speak English in "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra"?

*Dathon* : Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra!

*Picard* : English, motherfucker! Do you speak it?

*Dathon* : Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra...?

*Picard: * Say "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra" again! Say "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra" again! I dare you. I double-dare you, motherfucker! Say "Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra" one more goddamn time.



Any guesses as to which season I'm on? = )


----------



## SJ1974 (Jul 15, 2009)

Trek Fiction


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> If someone else had been cast as Picard...




sounds more like "If Samuel L. Jackson had been cast as Picard".

("And I ain't your fucking brother either, I don't know your alien rye ass from wheat bread!")


In respect to Wesley Crusher:
"Look kid, I don't care if your momma and I were doing the nasty back before she hooked up with your dad at StarFleet, you're a pimply-nosed know-it-all with no real Academy training and I want you to get the fuck off my bridge before I kick your scrawny little ass to Ferenginar and you'll be up to your armpits in those womp-nosed batheads and have your wallet picked clean."


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

This isn't tng related but has the same cast. I just saw nemesis for the first time ever somehow and......it was _ terrible._ Am I the only one with this opinion? Should I go on to list why? 1. A Picard clone....wow....that's evil.....and of all things what does he want to do? That's right destroy earth. the clone reminds me of Dr. evil from Austin powers but even funnier. 2. Data dies and they try to pass off that his ripoff bro could take his place. Come on.....there's only 1 data.3. The romulans first instigate the problems than have a change of heart at the end and want to help. Really? That's exactly what romulans are known for......


----------



## Enormous Hatred (Jul 29, 2011)

@cityofcircuits

Nemesis was toxic. It was basically just indulgent garbage. It actually follows the same basic formula as First Contact, but without the exposition and originality. And this is coming from someone who didn't like that movie much either (though I see why most others did).

All the plot points you've listed I always thought of as pretty juvenile, especially the whole Reman idea. I realize that was actually a throwback to the original series, but it was just an aside then and the direction the movie took it was laughable. I see the metaphor they were trying to put forth there, but it was too obvious and probably would not have been interesting in any capacity.

Plus, why do an entire series and set of movies and then throw up a giant middle finger to the fans by killing Data for its swan song? Enterprise did this too. I mean, I don't particularly like when important characters are invincible, but still.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

This cut scene shows the biggest problem with Nemesis. The heart of the show, the relationships between the crew were cut down to the bone to make room for more action. Boring action that no one really cared about.

I think the basic idea of the movie could have worked, but a lot of major changes would have to be made, starting with the director.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Yep, that's what they get for not asking Jonathan Frakes to be the director.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

is it any wonder they hit the reset button with the most recent movie? blew canon right out the porthole! means everything about trek..classic, tng, DS1, voyager, enterprise now never happened.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

vt1099ace said:


> is it any wonder they hit the reset button with the most recent movie? blew canon right out the porthole! means everything about trek..classic, tng, DS1, voyager, enterprise now never happened.


Yeah, that was pretty brilliant of them. I loved the new movie. I thought it was very accessible for people who had never seen any of the TV series or movies. My sister liked it, and she thinks that Star Trek is lame.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

madhatter said:


> Yeah, that was pretty brilliant of them. I loved the new movie. I thought it was very accessible for people who had never seen any of the TV series or movies. My sister liked it, and she thinks that Star Trek is lame.


oh, the movie itself was better than I expected, but nullifieing everthing to reset for a new generation of potential fans who may have heard of the characters but never saw any of the original or follow up series I can understand, the franchise was pretty long in the tooth, but the more I thought about it, the more it came across as a cop-out.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

A few more...


1.)

"Full stop"

"Relative to what Cpt?" Presumably earth (sector 0,0,0), but what if your portion of the galaxy is moving in a wildly different way? Is it a relative full stop then? 

2.) Much of engineering seems to be based on tweaking the abilities of the ship to get just a little bit more performance out of it. Shouldn't the computer be doing this? Shouldn't there be some standard protocols too for when your primary shields are failing instead of manually redirecting power from an area of one's choosing? Do you really want to make this decision on the fly in between Romulan disruptor blasts? 

3.) Picard's new uniform in season 5 is just stupid. Did zippers fall out of fashion in the future? Doesn't form follow function??? Oh well...


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright, hopefully this will be my last...

1.) When ever something comes on the main view screen, do you really need to wait for the CPT to ask you to magnify it. 

"Bring the alien vessel up on the main screen"

"There it is CPT, the little crimson fleck in the lower left hand corner."


2.) Why do historical references seem to omit everything from the 21st through 24th centuries?


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

and lets not forget..._fuses_...one can save alot of crewmen and equipment with a few of those babies installed instead of letting power surges EXPLODE your control consols!

But back to TNG, the good...

As an attempted to bring back (and update) a series that was aired 30 years before...it was a worthy effort, the first season I can give the benifit of the dought to the actors being unfamiliar with each other, nerves because of the reputation of the original series...BIG SHOES TO FILL!...and even writers unfamiliar with the trekverse.

I'm sure Will Weaton is a nice enough guy (check out big bang theory), but they wrote him an awful part, making everone else look incompetant, they had the characters in all the wrong positions, but once they moved everone around (levar burton (jordy) to engineering, Micheal dorn (worf) to security, created that sexual tension by bringing in Dr Crusher for the captain, allowed the captain to actually DO something, even letting the lives of other crew members (besides the main six) poke in once in a while (remembeer the poker game with the lower officers?) and show there are enlisted operating the ship things got better, more 3 demensional.

that didn't really start until about third season. 

personal opinion, Patrick Steward can act circles around any one else on the set...A shakespearian background cultivates a presence no other experience can match.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

vt1099ace said:


> and lets not forget..._fuses_...one can save alot of crewmen and equipment with a few of those babies installed instead of letting power surges EXPLODE your control consols!


I laughed hardily and aloud at this. = )


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but what bothered me most about TNG and Star Trek in general is how unrealistic it is about human nature. If all the situations that the Enterprise encountered happened in real life, it would not have ended neatly at all like TNG, all nicely packaged, wrapped with a little bow, and a nifty moral to boot. No, in reality, shit would go down. That's why I love Battlestar Galatica...talk about an unnervingly accurate portrayal of human nature.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Exploding consoles first appeared in Wrath of Khan and they've never left. It's a difficult problem, how to portray damage, without actually causing damage.

The world views of Trek and BSG are radically different. The whole point of Star Trek is that in the future mankind has evolved and overcome many of the problems of today. This viewpoint differs from most science fiction. I thought the new BSG series started out all right, but was pretty weak in its later seasons. I remember that when Enterprise was canceled saying I'd much rather BSG had been canceled instead.

I also can't share the love for the new Trek movie. To me it's the worst Trek film so far, even worse than Nemesis. I'm not saying it was without merit, but it doesn't deserve the praise it has received.


----------

